# Help! Lousy reception with aftermarket deck in X-Trail



## bryan (Jun 28, 2005)

Do I need an antenna adapter to install an aftermarket head unit in an X-Trail? And if so, which model adapter?

I get very poor radio reception using my Eclipse 5425 head unit in our 2005 X-Trail SE. Both FM and AM are affected. The antenna plug looks like a universal plug and fits physically in the aftermarket outlet.

I've tried connecting another Eclipse deck to confirm that the lousy reception is not due to a defective head unit. I also re-installed the factory deck to confirm that the reception was still good using the original radio.

Any advice and suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Reception*

My Aftermarket Kenwood fit fine and the reception is great. What I did have a problem with was that the wire came loose when I took out the head unit then put it back. I fixed this by first making sure that the wire is seated properly and used black tape to keep it in place.

Hope that helps..

Stephen




bryan said:


> Do I need an antenna adapter to install an aftermarket head unit in an X-Trail? And if so, which model adapter?
> 
> I get very poor radio reception using my Eclipse 5425 head unit in our 2005 X-Trail SE. Both FM and AM are affected. The antenna plug looks like a universal plug and fits physically in the aftermarket outlet.
> 
> ...


----------



## bryan (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for your reply, Stephen. I'm pretty sure my problem is not due to a loose antenna wire as I always check all the connections before putting the HU back in the dash. But it's useful to know that someone else has successfully installed an aftermarket HU into a Canadian X-Trail w/o an antenna adapter.

BTW, how did you ground your Kenwood deck? I noticed that the Nissan vehicle harness does not have a ground wire, so I grounded the deck to the chassis using some 12AWG wire. I also discovered by accident that the antenna must be grounded to the vehicle chassis as the deck will power up with the antenna plugged in but without my chassis ground connected. Maybe the reception problem has something to do with this?


----------

